# Speaking of toilet seats......



## Pappy (Jul 17, 2018)

It has come to that point in my life where I no longer laugh at this seat. My camper John is so low to the floor, this seat has saved the day and my knees for me. When it was given to me I said..no way, but now... ahhh.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 17, 2018)

Ha HHa.     Whatever it takes  Pappy.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 17, 2018)

Whatever it takes to get the job done!!!

I put a set of these on my mother's toilet and they worked great.

They use the two bolt holes in the toilet seat for support, the width is adjustable and they don't require any extra cleaning.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 17, 2018)

Our police department had 3 toilet seats stolen!! The police had nothing to go on!!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 17, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Our police department had 3 toilet seats stolen!! The police had nothing to go on!!



:lol:


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 17, 2018)

Pappy said:


> It has come to that point in my life where I no longer laugh at this seat. My camper John is so low to the floor, this seat has saved the day and my knees for me. When it was given to me I said..no way, but now... ahhh.



Haha.  In our RV I have the opposite problem... the seat is so tall that my feet dangle.   Guess I need a "Squatty Potty" in there.   :laugh:


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 17, 2018)

I have a tall seat like that without the arms. Because the normal one was too low after I had my hip replacement .


----------



## AprilT (Jul 17, 2018)

Papa, I have no shame about it, because of my knees, I had to get one of those as well.  mines too like Geezerette is without the arms it has done wonders for my knees.  I've had mine for about two or so months now.  I'm probably going to replace the one I have because my toilet has an oval opening and my riser had a round opening I want a wider opening.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2018)

Just before I turned 40 I was in an accident and my hip was broken.  No surgery, but long tough healing process. I had a walker and also an elevated toilet seat.  That thing was a life-saver! :yes:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 17, 2018)

When my Son renovated out bathrooms he put in a higher toilet in each of them. I'm so happy he did. With my bad knee it makes life a whole lot easier. What I hate are the public restrooms. Never enough room once I'm down to get up. I guess I lean forward more than most people to get up because I'm always banging my head against the stall door. I hate to use the handicapped stall  because maybe someone who really needs it will come in while I'm using it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 17, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Our police department had 3 toilet seats stolen!! The police had nothing to go on!!


Persons of interest!!
.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> When my Son renovated out bathrooms he put in a higher toilet in each of them. I'm so happy he did. With my bad knee it makes life a whole lot easier. What I hate are the public restrooms. Never enough room once I'm down to get up. I guess I lean forward more than most people to get up because I'm always banging my head against the stall door. *I hate to use the handicapped stall  because maybe someone who really needs it will come in while I'm using it.*



People say this a lot....but how often does it happen? Almost never.

I've used the handicapped stall quite a bit. If some handicapped person needs it for a bathroom emergency, I'll get up. It's never happened.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 17, 2018)

Not related to the toilet seat, but was looking for a place to put this.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 17, 2018)

One toilet in our condo had a crack at the base, it didn't leak, but I replaced both of them with "comfort height" units.  Much better.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 17, 2018)

Applecruncher, I think you are right. I've never seen anyone waiting to use the handicapped stall. Marie, that is so funny.


----------



## IKE (Jul 18, 2018)

I'm not to the point that I *need* one but because I'm kinda lazy I think that I'd like to have one with a hydraulic lift. 

On second thought I think I'll pass.....what if the thing had a malfunction, would it fling me across the room like I was sitting on a catapult ?


----------



## Pappy (Jul 18, 2018)

Oh my......


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 18, 2018)

IKE said:


> I'm not to the point that I *need* one but because I'm kinda lazy I think that I'd like to have one with a hydraulic lift.
> 
> On second thought I think I'll pass.....what if the thing had a malfunction, would it fling me across the room like I was sitting on a catapult ?
> 
> View attachment 54061View attachment 54062



yeah, and if you accidently hit the lever during, well, you know.....premature ejectulation? (I just made a word)


....I'm going to go back to bed now


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 18, 2018)

:waiting:





Ken N Tx said:


> Our police department had 3 toilet seats stolen!! The police had nothing to go on!!


----------



## DGM (Jul 18, 2018)

Comfort height, enlongated bowl AND:  https://www.amazon.com/Luxe-Bidet-N...=1531928445&sr=8-1&keywords=dual+nozzle+bidet


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 18, 2018)

When I fell and hurt my back and knees last year,the raised toilet seat saved me It`s stored in the garage in it`s box now and I hope I never need it again,but glad to know it`s there in case....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 18, 2018)

Our seat at home is very low, we've been talking about getting a higher one for some time now but haven't gotten around to it.  Plus, we don't like the idea of the low flush feature, had that where I used to work and just getting a tissue down that you blew your nose with was sometimes unsuccessful with that toilet.

This is the one in our camper, you have to step up to get on it....deserving of the nickname 'throne'.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 18, 2018)

For my wife's birthday, when we lived in So. Calif., I bought her a nice foam toilet seat and installed it. She loved it. When we left So Calif., we left it in the apartment, so I have bought her two others since. Much nicer to sit on than the hard wooden ones.

We have a nice Porta-Potty on our boat. Have had to only use it once, but sure was glad it was available at that time.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 18, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> This is the one in our camper, you have to step up to get on it....deserving of the nickname 'throne'.



And so convenient to the door!!   :laugh:


----------



## Pappy (Sep 1, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Haha.  In our RV I have the opposite problem... the seat is so tall that my feet dangle.   Guess I need a "Squatty Potty" in there.   :laugh:



Wanna trade toilets?  :excited:


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> For my wife's birthday, when we lived in So. Calif., I bought her a nice foam toilet seat and installed it. She loved it. When we left So Calif., we left it in the apartment, so I have bought her two others since. Much nicer to sit on than the hard wooden ones.
> 
> We have a nice Porta-Potty on our boat. Have had to only use it once, but sure was glad it was available at that time.



You bought your wife a toilet seat for her birthday and you're still alive?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2018)

Well, higher seats may be very comfortable and easier to use. But, lower seats  are conducive to quicker movement and aid in avoiding constipation, hemorrhoids, etc. Higher toilets are better for taller people.

From
https://toiletadvisors.com/comfort-height-toilet-vs-standard/

[h=3]*"So, Why Should You Go For a Standard Height Toilet?*[/h] All that said, it is a scientifically proven fact that, a natural  squat like position with the hips located below the height of the knees  is the optimum position for bowel movement. Hence, if you have a  constipation problem, it is recommended that you use a standard height  toilet with a lower seat that allows your hips to be positioned at the  height lower than your knees. 

This may result in some problems standing  up from lower surfaces.

 In such cases, you may go to a comfort height toilet and use a step  stool to fit at the base of your toilet. The step stool will allow you  to sit in a squatting position. Alternatively, you could still keep a  standard toilet and attach toilet rails around your toilet to help you  stand up. You could also have a standing pole installed beside your  toilet. Either of these options will help you push yourself up."


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 1, 2018)

:miserable:





Ken N Tx said:


> Our police department had 3 toilet seats stolen!! The police had nothing to go on!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 1, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Well, higher seats may be very comfortable and easier to use. But, lower seats are conducive to quicker movement and aid in avoiding constipation, hemorrhoids, etc. Higher toilets are better for taller people.
> 
> From
> https://toiletadvisors.com/comfort-height-toilet-vs-standard/
> ...



For the best of both worlds, you could spend $20.00 for a _squatty potty _footstool!

If you decide to try this at home be sure to drop your pants.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2018)

Yup, when my son was little, we had to but the trash basket under his feet one time...


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 1, 2018)

The Games' A-Seat!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 24, 2019)

I saw this the other day, might be helpful for people when traveling, staying with friends, etc...

I wonder if you could do the same thing with a portable/folding walker?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075NRWN1...&pd_rd_r=ee9cda13-1fd6-11e9-8398-b3ecd3f33b25


----------



## Pappy (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 24, 2019)

How does one wipe with those bars around the toilet?


----------



## Pappy (Jan 24, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> How does one wipe with those bars around the toilet?



Very carefully.   But it can be done.


----------



## MeAgain (Jan 28, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Well, higher seats may be very comfortable and easier to use. But, lower seats  are conducive to quicker movement and aid in avoiding constipation, hemorrhoids, etc. Higher toilets are better for taller people.
> 
> From
> https://toiletadvisors.com/comfort-height-toilet-vs-standard/
> ...




Reading through the thread I was thinking the same thing. But it is nice to have a tall one too in case of back or knee problems popping up. So we have a high one in on bathroom and lower in other plus bidet fro quick clean. 

If my knee is out or his back we use the high one. But mostly I like the lower one for times like you mentioned above.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Camper6 (Feb 13, 2019)

I don't know why toilet seats are not made more comfortable.  You should be able to relax there and soak your feet and use your tablet or cell phone to do crossword puzzles while you attempt to relieve your sore ankles and corns.

That's where I change my winter boots.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 13, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> You bought your wife a toilet seat for her birthday and you're still alive?



Maybe she's still planning her revenge . . . .

Some people are just SOOO romantic . . . .


----------



## DGM (Feb 14, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Yup, when my son was little, we had to but the trash basket under his feet one time...


https://www.google.com/search?sourc...z.....0..35i39j0i131j0i131i20i319.oty_ft5SNoE


----------

